# Could you fix Korean Martial Arts Talk categories?



## Steven Lee (Jan 31, 2019)

First, Korean Martial Arts - General has description that says "Hwa Rang Do, Kuk Sool Won, Yudo, Kung Sul, Kumdo and more". I'm a Korean; I don't even know what Hwa Rang Do & Kuk Sool Won are. However, Yudo is Judo; Kumdo is Kendo. Korea & Japan pronounce the same Chinese characters in different pronunciations. You could fix the description to the following: "Kihapsul/Charyuk, Taekkyeon, Taekkyeon-Yetbeob/Sibak, Subak, Kooksundo, Gyeoksul, Bon Gook Gum and more"; those are the actual traditional Korean martial arts. Non-Japanese martial arts of Korea are not really well known.

Second, Tang Soo Do has description that says "Tang Soo Do is a Korean martial art which teaches empty hand and foot fighting, fighting forms, self-defense, and weapons. Tang Soo Do also teaches people to live a healthy and harmonious life. This ancient martial art traces its lineage back 2,000 years to the Korean peninsula." Tang Soo is the Korean pronunciation of the Chinese characters Tode, Tote, Okinawan Te. It has nothing to do with Korea; it doesn't date back 2000 years. You could fix the description to the following: "Okinawan Tode in Korean pronunciation".

I think such mistakes in category labels add to bias against Korea and my writings.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 31, 2019)

Steven Lee said:


> I'm a Korean;




Congratulations. My father fought in the Korean War, he's Scottish though.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr Lee (always wanted to say that) why you not in uniform, no seriously, when are you going to produce your evidence?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2019)

Steven Lee said:


> I think such mistakes in category labels add to bias against Korea and my writings.



@Steven Lee 

Your writings are rather bias too so can we ask you to write them with less bias against the site....

Also, you have said you don't even train martial arts and your "research" is....to put it nicely.....highly controversial....... so...... well....the rules of MT prevent me from answering this like I would like to


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 1, 2019)

No, we are not going to change the forums to suit you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> No, we are not going to change the forums to suit you.









Thank you


----------



## Steven Lee (Feb 2, 2019)

I don't have bias in my writing. It's a happy coincidence if referenced facts back up the conclusions I prefer. My writing is in the form of evidences provided then conclusions drawn directly from the evidences until counter evidences are provided. That's the standard way. There's "bias" in my emotion; there is no "bias" in my writing and works. There are only "no counter evidences nor logic".

I really want those labels fixed. I think such mistakes in category labels add to bias against Korea and my writings. They are incorrect labels. It's like a label "Mercedes, American car". Advertising incorrect labels isn't in the favor of this forum neither. Tangsoodo label should be fixed to Tode. Also, Korean general labels should be fixed to actual traditional Korean martial arts (there are many): "Kihapsul/Charyuk, Taekkyeon, Taekkyeon-Yetbeob/Sibak, Subak, Kooksundo, Gyeoksul, Bon Gook Gum and more". Non-Japanese martial arts of Korea are not really well known.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 2, 2019)

Steven Lee said:


> I don't have bias in my writing. It's a happy coincidence if referenced facts back up the conclusions I prefer. My writing is in the form of evidences provided then conclusions drawn directly from the evidences until counter evidences are provided. That's the standard way. There's "bias" in my emotion; there is no "bias" in my writing and works. There are only "no counter evidences nor logic".


The members of this forum have been amazingly patient with you.  

In my opinion, that time is gone.  You are an idiot.


----------



## Steven Lee (Feb 2, 2019)

Yeah, I don't have bias in my writing. "Bias" in emotion doesn't mean bias in writing & works. That's Ad Hominem fallacy, attacking my character & motive rather than attacking the substance of argument itself. No counter logic nor evidences are provided against my evidences and my conclusions following naturally from the given evidences. (When counter-evidences are provided, I upgrade my contents.) On the other hand, I feel bias against my writing & Korea. For example, not fixing incorrect labels. There are actual traditional martial arts (a lot) in Korea; listing those Japanese sports under Korean labels is offensive.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 2, 2019)

Thread locked.
We are not going to change the Korean section to accommodate your nonsense. Do not bother asking.


----------

